# Letter and cheque from aib jan 2022



## cosan2022 (22 Jan 2022)

Hello All. Any advice really appreciated. I never knew about this group until today. We received letter and cheque of 1000 as goodwill gesture and apology saying they didn't inform us about tracker. We qualified for all the criteria from the 5600 cohort except for we came off fixed in may2014. There is a leaflet explaining that you can go to ombudsman. Any help really appreciated


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2022)

Have you read some of the posts, particularly the pinned key posts, here?


----------



## cosan2022 (22 Jan 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Have you read some of the posts, particularly the pinned key posts, here?


Where are the pinned posts you refer to
Thanks again  for your  help


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2022)

At the top of the forum.



			AIB Prevailing Rate tracker redress programme


----------



## cosan2022 (22 Jan 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Have you read some of the posts, particularly the pinned key posts, here?


Where are the pinned posts you refer to
Thanks again  for your  help


----------



## Flavour (16 Apr 2022)

Hi cosan2022, did you ever find those posts, I've searched around a bit and haven't found anything on them.
Got the  same letter in December 2021 saying AIB had done a review and I may not have been given all the interest rate options available before coming off fixed rate in June 2014, with a €1000 gesture of goodwill attached. We were part of the original tracker redress scheme too.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Apr 2022)

Hi Flavour (and Cosan if you are still around) 

I don't think I have come across that issue before, so I doubt that there are posts on it.

Could you set out more details about your case.  It's odd if you had already been in the redress scheme, so you should set out details about that as well. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Apr 2022)

Flavour said:


> AIB had done a review and I may not have been given all the interest rate options available before coming off fixed rate in June 2014,


I am guessing that this is the explanation: 

AIB reintroduced a Prevailing Tracker Rate in 2013 at a very high level - much higher than the other rates they were offering.

So they could show quite clearly that you did not lose out financially by not being offered a tracker rate. 

However, under your mortgage contract, they should have offered you this rate, and you should have declined it. 

So they are giving you €1,000.

Brendan


----------

